# multiscreen verbesserung durch ultramon



## dustysoul (7. Oktober 2010)

hallo tutorials user !

Ich habe eine lästige frage, welche mir bis jetzt noch niemand wirklich beantworten konnte, ich komme gleich auf den punkt !

ich habe an meiner grafikkarte (asus gtx 285 matrix) einen samsung ue32b7020' Led screen und einen samsung syncmasterP2470 24' hängen jedoch wenn ich einstell, dass mein bildschirm dupliziert werden solle(oder erweitert), habe ich eine verzögerung von knapp einer halben sekunde auf meinem Led screen, recht nervig um gemütlich von der couch ein paar games zu zocken, noch zur info, mein led32' ist mit einem 10 meter langem dvi kabel verbunden und der syncmaster mit einem 2 metrigen(sollte angeblich nichts ausmachen)
Filme schaun kann man auch nicht wirklich, da es ein wenig stockt, zwar flüssig aber man merkt schon was 
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich mit meinem anliegen hier überhaupt richtig bin, doch ich bin für jede hilfe/tipp dankbar 

Ich verwende Ultramon als verwaltungs app von 2 bildschirmen, angeblich ein gutes programm für mein vorhaben, jedoch mit oder ohne dem programm, habe ich diese verzögerung dennoch

danke im vorraus


----------

